# DOXA SUB1200T NUMA 50 Piece LTD Edition Pre-order Thread



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dear members, we have started working on the new DOXA SUB1200T NUMA Edition, here is a first impression of the watch with the NUMA logo, we are in the process of making first dial samples and are not certain if the logo can be printed in such a high resolution on the dial. The second option will be NUMA in plain letters in the original font.

DOXA

To pre-order - *SOLD OUT
*


----------



## kfalk (Oct 16, 2009)

Doxa, the inventors of...Turquoise? I like that a lot!


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

First off, that dial looks FANTASTIC!!! 

I can appreciate the difficulty of printing such a detailed logo in such a small area. Considering the overwhelming interest in a NUMA logo'd dial. . . perhaps Doxa could approach Cussler with a modified/simplified NUMA logo for this limited purpose? 

In either case, logo or branded. . . it looks like a winner to me. :-!

Great work and thanks for the update!

Kev.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, ok. . . 5 minutes have passed and I'm totally attached to that logo on that dial.

All politeness and understanding are now gone. . . :-x

Find a way to get this done! 

Kev.


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

please, Please, PLEASE find a way to use the logo on the dial!!! I have pre-ordered one, and will proudly display it no matter the final version, but the logo looks fantastic!!! Thank you so much for making this dream a reality!

Jeremy


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

At first, when I saw it........I thought that it would look best with the color that is on the real logo on my hat. However, after digesting the picture above............I REALLY think it looks great just the way it is....|>|>


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Jason - Have you noticed that your avatar is the same color as the NUMA SUB? :-d

Assuming the Logo works out, would "NUMA" also appear under "SUB 1200T" or would it still be "Professional"? Just curious. 

My vote would be "NUMA". 

Kev.


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, after seeing the mockup, I just pre-ordered the watch (the first "new" watch I have bought in a long time, and my first pre-order). 

And of course now I remember that I pine away while waiting for watches to arrive in the mail :-(. Oh well, this one looks like it will be worth it, and even if it is a couple months or more away it will still probably be 90+ degrees in Texas :-( for its inangural swim!


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Just my .02... 

Since there is already a "Dirk Pitt" model, why not call it the "Admiral", as in Admiral James Sandecker? After all, as much as Dirk is a part of NUMA, wasn't it originally Sandecker's baby?

I'm just sayin...:-x

Jeremy


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

JBernstein said:


> Just my .02...
> 
> Since there is already a "Dirk Pitt" model, why not call it the "Admiral", as in Admiral James Sandecker? After all, as much as Dirk is a part of NUMA, wasn't it originally Sandecker's baby?
> 
> ...


+1 That's a great idea!


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

I kind of like it. It's not too "powder" blue, which is nice. I don't think it should be called a "Pro"...that should be kept exclusive for the orange-dialed Doxa's.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I love the dial color. I love the turquoise on the bezel numbers. It cannot be called a Professional though. The Pro is orange, always has been, always should be. We know the colors for the other dials (yellow Divingstar, silver Searambler, black Sharkhunter, blue Caribbean). As much as I understand "Admiral" for its reference to Sandecker, it just doesn't work for me because Ford/Mercury used to have an Admiral Blue they painted their cars and it was too much of a "Baby Blue."

Replace Professional with NUMA and keep that awesome logo and that watch is a home run!


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

RALaustin said:


> Well, after seeing the mockup, I just pre-ordered the watch (the first "new" watch I have bought in a long time, and my first pre-order).
> 
> And of course now I remember that I pine away while waiting for watches to arrive in the mail :-(. Oh well, this one looks like it will be worth it, and even if it is a couple months or more away it will still probably be 90+ degrees in Texas :-( for its inangural swim!


Congrats and welcome to the club!!!
|>|>|>

Kev.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

My Wallet said:


> oh, shi...


love it.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Steve Tracy said:


> I love the dial color. I love the turquoise on the bezel numbers. I cannot be called a Professional though. The Pro is orange. We know the colors for the other dials. As much as I understand "Admiral," it just doesn't work for me because Ford/Mercury used to have and Admiral Blue they painted the cars and it was too much of a "Baby Blue."
> 
> *Replace Professional with NUMA and keep that awesome logo and that watch is a home run!
> 
> *


Agree!:-!


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

I like it and if it has SUB 1200T NUMA for the name and the NUMA logo; Perfect:-!

Now to figure out how to pay for one:think:


----------



## skinnydippingdiver (Jun 22, 2009)

KISS

Keep
It 
Simple
Stupid

Get rid of the two outer borders on the logo. Take the earth and diver center piece and ENLARGE it so it's clear when printed on the face. Call the watch NUMA instead of Professional. Numa is more recognizable than National Underwater Marine Agency.

Do this and you have the best part of the logo AND identify the model as a UNIQUE NUMA instead of Pro.

Practical, visible, unique, and classy.



DOXA S.A. said:


> Dear members, we have started working on the new DOXA SUB1200T NUMA Edition, here is a first impression of the watch with the NUMA logo, we are in the process of making first dial samples and are not certain if the logo can be printed in such a high resolution on the dial. The second option will be NUMA in plain letters in the original font.
> 
> DOXA


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

that looks fantastic. Will the dial be a high gloss?


----------



## skinnydippingdiver (Jun 22, 2009)

Like this |>

[IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/picture.php?albumid=877&pictureid=14568



skinnydippingdiver said:


> KISS
> 
> Keep
> It
> ...


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice model, Steve: did you build it yourself?
Love the turquoise!
DW


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Steve Tracy said:


>


Waaaaaay coooool. Awesome Steve! :-!


----------



## Patstarrx (Apr 17, 2008)

Never been a Doxa fan, But that dial color rocks... 


|>


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Question about the numbering on this.

Will this be a separate 1-50 numbering?? Or will it be included in the 500 pieces of the other NUMA that was announced?


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

David, I did build it myself. There was a time when the Cussler novels didn't come out so often and I had time on my hands!

That's the NUMA Research Ship, the Deep Fathom.


----------



## Crispy B (Dec 14, 2009)

How many spots are remaining of the 50 turquoise dial pre-order?


----------



## JRiippi (Nov 4, 2009)

The watch looks fantastic. Keep the symbol.... Is Mr. Cussler going to sign the certificates for this edition? I just ordered one...


----------



## Bluesummers (Jan 21, 2007)

*SUB 1200T*
*NUMA* *XX/50*

I'd like it like that personally. Don't think it should still say Professional.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

JRiippi said:


> The watch looks fantastic. Keep the symbol.... Is Mr. Cussler going to sign the certificates for this edition? I just ordered one...


BRILLIANT IDEA!!! That would be so cool!!!
:-!


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, I just ordered one. I'm new to Doxa and relatively new to watches in general. Orange may have been the way to go, but this color was both interesting and less&#8230;noticeable (remember, I'm new to Doxa and this watch is already .7mm past my known comfort level). I liked my Aquaracer but couldn't get past its derivative styling. 

Does anybody know how long this process may take?


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello all
I'm in....

*edit: *I forgot to mention, I spoke to DOXA in the US and they confirm they will be numbered XX/50 on the back, it will be labelled a Professional but they haven't confirmed on the logo. That was last week so who knows!


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

LondonDOXA said:


> Hello all
> I'm in....
> 
> *edit: *I forgot to mention, I spoke to DOXA in the US and they confirm they will be numbered XX/50 on the back, it will be labelled a Professional but they haven't confirmed on the logo. That was last week so who knows!


Welcome to the forum and congrats on your pre-order!!!

Thanks for the information. I'm glad the edition size will be limited to the NUMA SUBs. XX/50 will be much cooler than say, XX/2000. I don't mind that it is labeled Professional. . . after all Doxa makes the rules and this is a completely new offering. Logo or no, I think it will be a stunner.

Once again, I really hope it comes with a collectible certificate, scroll, or other NUMA item.

Kev.


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Woo hoo!



> *Your order has been processed successfully*
> Your order was processed successfully. An email with your order confirmation number was sent to your email address.
> 
> you will now be redirected to www.doxawatches.com.


The news I was waiting for!!!

I just spoke to Andy in customer service and he confirmed that *the NUMA logo WILL be on the dial....









*


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

it would be nice if we could get a sneak preview if they have the draft face back....

ps thanks for the welcome!


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

I gots ta git me one dem there NUMA time keepin thingies;-)....They still giving a return customer discount to repeat offenders???:think: For the record I don't think Professional should be on this dial.....if tradition is a must then Carribean best fits the bill but I would rather see it read NUMA.


----------



## dogdoc97 (Feb 13, 2007)

I am behind;been off the board for awhile, what is the size of the case; I still want a 5000 cause I like them big...dogdoc


----------



## BenG (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello,

Any news or updated visual for the watch ? Any chance of having Mr. Cussler sign a certificate ?

As you can see, I can wait to get mine!

Thanks DOXA!

Ben


----------



## Operations (Oct 10, 2010)

New here and my fist Doxa watch, just placed my order


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

Operations said:


> New here and my fist Doxa watch, just placed my order


Congratulations, we will enjoy a great model of Doxa.


----------



## Madrox (Oct 8, 2008)

any ideas as to when these will start shipping out?


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Madrox said:


> any ideas as to when these will start shipping out?


The current estimated delivery date is January 2011. |>


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Doxa.... any pics yet????

how many pre-orders left?....it's all gone quiet on this one....


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Any update on the NUMA? Shipping date, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

+1


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

johnk317 said:


> Any update on the NUMA? Shipping date, etc.? Thanks.


Evrything with the NUMA is on schedule, as soon as the dials are completed we will show a photo of the actual watch.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer care
DOXA Watches


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Evrything with the NUMA is on schedule, as soon as the dials are completed we will show a photo of the actual watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


Andy,

Is it still going to be called "Professional"?


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

this watch is beautiful....just curious did anyone confirm about the above? the word professional being printed on the dial?


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

so i emailed doxa directly to see if i can get some answers and below were their replies which i was a bit surprised or perhaps i'm just unaware of their usual practices. i'm usually under the impression that when something is LE it will say somewhere on the watch.... xx/xx from what i'm gathering there will be no marking on this watch that it is an LE at all. wouldn't they just be able to make more later and expand the series?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hi, No, and sorry if this was not clear, The 50 pieces are part of the limited edition of 1200 pieces of the SUB1200T Collection and if the NUMA edition will bear a different numbering convention , this will break the general limited edition rule.

We have dealt with many limited runs in the same manner over the past 10 years, and most of our customers are aware of that.

customer service
DOXA watches Inc.
DOXA WATCHES SWISS MADE WATCHES since 1889 l Clive Cussler Edition | SUB 1200T PROFESSIONAL DIVE WATCH !!NEW model!!

From: 
Sent: Samstag, 20. November 2010 05:54
To: [email protected]; [email protected]
Subject: RE: 1200T Numa

Hi there,

based on the posts on WUS, i think everyone is expecting that the watch is stamped somewhere either the case or on the dial xx/50....is this not the case? i'm referring to the NUMA tourquoise edition. can you confirm or clarify for me please?

thanks.

> From: [email protected]
> To: 
> Subject: RE: 1200T Numa
> Date: Sat, 20 Nov 2010 05:31:11 +0100
> 
> 
> they are not stamped out of 50, they are part of the regular SUB1200T edition
> 
> customer service
> DOXA watches Inc.
> DOXA WATCHES SWISS MADE WATCHES since 1889 l Clive Cussler Edition | SUB 1200T PROFESSIONAL DIVE WATCH !!NEW model!!
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: 
> Sent: Samstag, 20. November 2010 04:47
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: 1200T Numa
> 
> hi there,
> do we have a choice of the serial # out of 50? are any of these available?
> 2, 5, 46, 49, or 50?
> 
> thanks.*


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

doughboyr6 said:


> so i emailed doxa directly to see if i can get some answers and below were their replies which i was a bit surprised or perhaps i'm just unaware of their usual practices. i'm usually under the impression that when something is LE it will say somewhere on the watch.... xx/xx from what i'm gathering there will be no marking on this watch that it is an LE at all. wouldn't they just be able to make more later and expand the series?


I find this odd, because if that was the case, then the DWL 1200 shouldn't have been individually stamped with XX/99.... Plus I was also told from DOXA that the NUMA will have XX/50 individually stamped on it... I would ask again. I would probably ask Andy about the numbering, because like I said, I was told that it would be individually number out of 50.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

That reply is interesting because if that were true as CityMorgue stated, why was the DWL 1200T stamped xx/99? Also, the 1000T series had the TUSA (xxx/100) and the Project Aware (xx/92) which were all part of the overall production but had individual limited edition production number stamps.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

HR F1 said:


> That reply is interesting because if that were true as CityMorgue stated, why was the DWL 1200T stamped xx/99? Also, the 1000T series had the TUSA (xxx/100) and the Project Aware (xx/92) which were all part of the overall production but had individual limited edition production number stamps.


You can't forget the 750 Carib, the 600T DS, etc etc. I think maybe what they meant in the email is that it counts towards the production line of 1200 total pieces, but 50 are being set aside for the NUMA, just like 99 pieces of the DWL were part of the production total of the 1200.


----------



## Krazy8 (Dec 20, 2006)

kfalk said:


> Doxa, the inventors of...Turquoise? I like that a lot!


Hardly the first doxa in that dial color :think:


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

*when is a 50 Piece LTD Edition NOT a 50 Piece LTD Edition???*

This is all exceedingly odd because I asked the same thing XX/50 and advised that WAS the case....

others have also got confirmation fronm the source:



LondonDOXA said:


> Hello all
> I'm in....*edit: *I forgot to mention, I spoke to DOXA in the US and they confirm they will be numbered XX/50 on the back, it will be labelled a Professional but they haven't confirmed on the logo. That was last week so who knows!


note the title of this thread STARTED BY THE DOXA ADMIN
Re: DOXA SUB1200T NUMA *50 Piece LTD Edition* Pre-order Thread

This whole NUMA thing is just not sitting right with me at all..... the lack of information....the flow of disinformation....and general disregard for people who are forking out hard earned cash for their "little piece of the dream" is not what I had expected at all.
Doxa are apparently not all that attentive to their customer base any more.... and have developed somewhat of an "attitude" bordering on contempt in my opinion.... I was genuinely looking forward to my first ever real Doxa but instead am also left already feeling a little bit dirty with the experience....

My question to DOXA (and *no*...not YOU Mr BONE!) is whether or not you think I am justified in my opinion?



doughboyr6 said:


> so i emailed doxa directly to see if i can get some answers and below were their replies which i was a bit surprised or perhaps i'm just unaware of their usual practices. i'm usually under the impression that when something is LE it will say somewhere on the watch.... xx/xx from what i'm gathering there will be no marking on this watch that it is an LE at all. wouldn't they just be able to make more later and expand the series?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

I have asked three different people in the US DOXA office, each time I have been told its a XX/50 system, and Mr Cussler is getting 01/50.

I think you might have got through to the wrong person on that one.

I was told not to expect any more news until Jan when the rest of the money is due and the watch is ready. There may be a preview post of the actual face but I'm not holding out for one as by the time they are done I imagine the watches will be ready to ship.

If this is just a bunch of turquoise faced watches with no particular serial number significance I would be surprised....and annoyed as part of the point for me was the attraction of limited edition as well as the different face.

ANDY at DOXA - are you able to post the right story on this please and put the speculation to bed?

Thanks


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

I feel the same way. I was one of the first people to put a deposit down even though I own other 1200Ts, so the numbering is very important and can be a deal breaker for me. 
Doxa, can you comment please? At least send an update email to the folks who have put down. 
We on this forum speak very highly of Doxa's customer service. Now's an opportunity to step up Doxa. Thanks.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, what a confusing thread. I hope Doxa clears this up soon. 

For what it is worth, based on earlier threads, my understanding and now expectation is that the cases would be stamped xx/50. If this was misinformation, I will be a bit disappointed. 

However, I'm very pleased that Doxa is going to produce the logo dialed NUMA. Looking back on the earliest production photo, the original design now feels a bit flat. As long as the production model looks like the most recent production photo. . . I'll be a happy customer.

I understand the delivery date is now January. Fine by me, but it would be a welcome surprise if it were shipped by the original delivery date of December.

Kev.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Here is some info straight form HQ:

1. The cases have not been manufactured yet, so 1-50 numbering is still a possibility, but we can't guarantee it.
2. The release date has been pushed back to Febuary due to some unforseen production delays.
3. The dials should be finished on December 1st -+ afew days.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Most distressing news there Doxa.
Complete with "so 1-50 numbering still a possibility,but not guaranteed". Hmm?
Come on Doxa time to pull this rabbit out of hat.
Cheers
Geoffrey


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is some info straight form HQ:
> 
> ...


why not? I was led to believe that you were the manufacturer.... am I labouring under _*yet anothe*r_ misconception?
This is pretty amateur...


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Uber said:


> why not? I was led to believe that you were the manufacturer.... am I labouring under _*yet anothe*r_ misconception?
> This is pretty amateur...


I am not sure what you mean by "yet another misconception" please explain?

We would be very happy to work with on an exchange or possible refund if you feel that we are treating you unfairly in any way.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Andy: I think, in light of this new development, you should give the option of a refund (not "possible refund") to those folks who have put down a deposit for the NUMA, and it should be done with a direct email to these customers. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi All,

After a meeting with the main office it has been finalized that due to customer preference we are going to have 50 specially numbered case backs made for the Turqoise NUMA watches. That is CONFIRMED.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a meeting with the main office it has been finalized that due to customer preference we are going to have 50 specially numbered case backs made for the Turqoise NUMA watches. That is CONFIRMED.
> 
> ...


That is fantastic news!!! *Thank you * (sincerely) Andy for listening and acting.

Now I can go back to being truly excited about receiving this awesome timepiece!


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

Glad that's cleared up, roll on delivery, thanks


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Now if you can just do something about that
February delivery?
Cheers and thank you
Geoffrey


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

I am sad to wait until February :-(


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been waiting 6 years for this watch. I don't mind waiting a couple extra months. Such delays are completely understandable, but I also appreciate the frustration.

Hang tight fellas. 

If the final watch looks as good in person as the production photos, you'll forget the delay as soon as you pop the tube. ;-)

Kev.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

What puzzles me is that the NUMA was announced before the 10th anniversary Doxa. However, the 10th anniv is being produced in record time but the NUMA keeps getting delayed. And, the 10th anniv Doxa is a totally new concept while the NUMA is the 1200T with a different colored dial. Just don't get it!


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Andy/DOXA Forum Admin.

I sent you a PM with some questions, can you please check and reply? Much appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just PM'ed you

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi johnk317, until now, there is no delay with the NUMA edition, from day 1 it was expected to ship end of January / early February


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi johnk317, until now, there is no delay with the NUMA edition, from day 1 it was expected to ship end of January / early February


In Johnk317's defense, Doxa told me the watch would ship in December. Also, I'm certain I was not the only customer who was told this by Doxa.

Can other customers chime in here?

Kev.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi All,

This thread is being closed as we are consolidating the confirmed NUMA watch updates into one post.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------

